# I'm new - and have a possible adenoma *



## Green Gill (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi I'm new so I thought I'd share my story.  

I'd be interested to know of anyone with similar experiences.  My husband and I got married in 2004 and we decided to start ttc in November 06.  My Mum always got pregnant as soon as she stopped her contraceptive pills (without having a period) so I assumed it would be the same for me.  I went on the pill (microgynon 30) when I was 16, so I'd been taking it for 9 years.  Before I went on the pill I had a regular cycle of 30 days right from my second period at 13 so I assumed it would be back to normal as soon as I went of the pill.  In fact I assumed I'd get pregnant straight away.  My last period on the pill was 22/11/06 so when my period hadn't come by Christmas we were all set to celebrate, but after a negative pregnancy test my period came on 27 December.  My cycles since have continued to be irregular - cycles as follows - 35 days, 46 days, 41 days, 35 days, 43 days, and so far in this cycle a record 90 days!  After six months I saw one of the GPs at my surgery (my Doctor is part time so I don't have great continuity - just have to take who I can get).  He was quite reassuring but said he would do some blood tests just to check things out.

I came in for the blood test on day 31 of this cycle - based on my previous cycles he thought I would have ovulated by then, so he could test my progesterone levels.  When the results came back I saw my GP who said that all my levels were normal apart from the fact that I hadn't ovulated and had a slightly raised prolactin level.  She did a repeat test, including thyroxine levels.  The result came back the same - all normal, hadn't ovulated, slightly raised prolactin levels.  She referred me on to an endocrinologist.  (Meanwhile my husband also provided a sperm sample which came back normal much to his intense and cliched relief!)  

The endocrinologist was lovely and really helpful.  He listed several possibilities:
1.  My cycle hasn't yet settled down after being on the pill.  (The prolactin level is a coincidence, or the raised levels are due to stress about the blood test.  I'm not afraid of needles, and give blood so this doesn't seem likely, but I guess you never know- they're going to do another blood test where they put a thing in my arm - i forget the word - so they'll take some blood straight away, then take some more 30 minutes level and compare them - that way if it's stress they'll see a difference)
2.  PCOS (Nothing in my tests indicated or discounted it , so when they do the next blood test they'll check for testosterone.  In terms of other symptoms - despite being irregular my periods are not normally heavy or painful.  I am not prone to hair or spots.  I am slightly overweight - I'm 5'9" and 13 stone 1 lb - but I am doing weight watchers and have lost 10 lbs.  I don't think I'm prone to weight gain - I just like food and lack portion control!  Anyway - all in all I don't seem to have any symptoms of PCOS apart from the lack of periods)
3.  Microadenoma - a small prolactin secreting adenoma
4.  Macroadenoma - a larger prolactin secreting adenoma.
He also, very helpfully informed me that none of these things were very likely.

I'm waiting for my next blood test now, and I also booked an eye appointment - I have a brilliant optician but I haven't seen him for 2 years.  If I had a macroadenoma it could cause pressure on my optic nerve and affect my sight; I thought since I'm due an eye test anyway I'd get a thorough check up.  

Meanwhile I'm on day 90 of my current cycle, and it's two weeks since my last negative pregnancy test.  I think I might have ovulated two weeks ago so I'm going to test again tomorrow (however this is about the fourth time I've thought that so I'm trying to be prepared for disappointment.  I guess everyone here knows that feeling.)

Is anyone else here in a similar boat?  The doctors have been very reassuring - a microadenoma, which is most likely, can be treated with drugs, but most of the information I've found emphasises how rare they are - not  much consolation when you've been told that this is the most likely diagnosis.  Most of the fertility books I've looked at barely mention raised prolactin levels.

Anyway, good luck to everyone else here, I hope a few of the other people planning to test tomorrow have good news!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Green Gill, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you ahve been having with your cycles. 
I know it can sometimes take a while for your cycles to settle down after being on the pill but I can see why you are concerned. I don't know much about adenomas, however will give you some links to useful places where you might find more information.
I think it is important to remember that you have been referred to an endocrinologist who will, of course, try and find a reason for your problems that fits his particular speciality. It could well be nothing of the sort and just irregular hormones. Has anyone suggested trying to regulate your cycles and induce ovulation at all, perhaps with clomid?

I will leave you a few links to start you off. Hope you find some information on them that is useful.

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Hope you find your way around this site and I look forward to chatting with you in future.

C~x


----------



## Green Gill (Sep 4, 2007)

Caz said:


> I think it is important to remember that you have been referred to an endocrinologist who will, of course, try and find a reason for your problems that fits his particular speciality. It could well be nothing of the sort and just irregular hormones. Has anyone suggested trying to regulate your cycles and induce ovulation at all, perhaps with clomid?


Thanks for the advice! I believe endocrinologists specialise in hormones so hopefully I'm seeing the right person. However I'll take everything with a pinch of salt. The doctor mentioned several possible treatments, depending on the diagnosis, Clomid was one of them; but if I do have an adenoma there are apparently drugs which supress the production of prolactin, which may be what is suppressing my ovulation, so that hopefully it would return of its own accord if that is the diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Green Gill  

I hope that with the support and knowledge contained within these message boards you soon have a diagnosis and treatment meanwhile, be sure to check out the links Caz has left and try a site search for raised prolactin, as I am sure others have been told the same as you 

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *greengill* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

